# browning maxus owners fyi



## godevilducker (Jan 6, 2015)

A buddy of mine traded around last week to end up getting a maxus. After shooting it several times it kept jamming. Tore it apart and the spring inside the gas cylinder was broke. He called browning and without hesitation mailed him a whole new cylinder assembly. Got home today to clean mine and it's broke as well. I called my dad he checked both of his both are broke. Ours have NEVER jammed or missed a lick but are deffinately broke. That's 2 3.5 guns 1 3 inch gun and a sporting grade. Browning never hesitated in sending all new assemblies. Said they will be here in 4 to 5 business days. Just thought I'd let you guys know who owns one.


----------



## jrc (Jan 6, 2015)

My buddy bought a Maxxus last year and has had all kinds of problems with it. Main one was a budge in the barrel and it took Browning almost a year to make it right.  I love Browning but don't think I'll ever own a Maxxus from all the problems I've heard about.  Good luck.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 7, 2015)

my maxus runs like a champ. never had an issue. no broken springs or anything like that. i know cause i clean it after every hunt/clay shoot.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2015)

Myself and my hunting bud got them 2 years ago.  He broke his gas cylinder and had a hard time getting a replacement.  He finally called Browning direct and they sent him a new one.  I traded mine in on a new A-5.  He continues to like his Maxxus.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

Hate to hear that Browning is having an issue. I've always been a Browning fan and never any issues their guns that I have.


----------



## jrc (Jan 7, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Myself and my hunting bud got them 2 years ago.  He broke his gas cylinder and had a hard time getting a replacement.  He finally called Browning direct and they sent him a new one.  I traded mine in on a new A-5.  He continues to like his Maxxus.



How do you like the new A5?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2015)

Great, I just bought one a month ago.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, I just bought one a month ago.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2015)

jrc said:


> How do you like the new A5?



Its been a good one so far.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, I just bought one a month ago.



I think they have fixed the problem, but yours might not be part of the fix.  Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the new A5 but be careful with the operating handle because it comes out easy. Mine popped out the other day duck hunting and fell to the bottom of Davy Jones' Locker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


>






I KNOW you ain't sold me a broke shotgun??


I'll sale to my bro . .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW you ain't sold me a broke shotgun??
> 
> 
> I'll sale to my bro . .



Naw man, first I've heard of it


----------



## cbig1981 (Jan 8, 2015)

My maxus purchase has been regrettable thus far.  Purchased my maxus in June 2013.  Took it to Arkansas in dec 2013 and a defect with the trigger group ruined the hunt.  Sent the gun back and browning completed an undisclosed repair.  They would tell me what the problem was but stated a "minor repair" was necessary.  With in weeks I had a bulge in my barrel.  That was when it got ridiculous.  I was advised bulges were on me or the shotgun shell mfg.  it was even suggested by a guy named Val at browning's customer service dept that my bulge could be due to a spider making a nest in the barrel.  It got that utterly stupid.  Sent my ammo to Federal and they tested it to be normal.  They agreed to pay 1/2 the cost of a new barrel as good will.  I ordered a new barrel from browning in January 2014 and didn't get the replacement until dec 2014.  It took me writing a letter to the CEO in Morgan, UT to get any action from Browning.  I found the staff at their Arnold, MO service center to be unprofessional, condescending and downright rude.  Wish I bought a beretta now.  Will never buy another browning product


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2015)

Never had any issues with my browning sweet 16 or auto 12 Belgium made.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2015)

2 good pumps are better than a high dollar auto that wont shoot


----------



## Smooth operator (Jan 9, 2015)

Call jeff at Sure cycle he will replace spring with a sleeve and seal it .


----------

